# Building your own milling machine and more from scrap!



## bcall2043 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Not my project but thought this might be the best place to post for those that might be interested. 

Went to the 2013 Nashville Mini Maker Faire last fall where they were handing out free “project magazines”, it kind of got me hooked.  I have picked up a couple of copies since at the book store. While the projects tend to include more electronics than I know and the makers are mostly of the younger generation, they are still interesting reading. The most recent issue, Vol. 37, included an article, http://makezine.com/magazine/make-37/patdelany/ by an older gentleman about using older technology and its potential usefulness to the world we live in. The article features Pat Delany and his passion for designing and building machines from parts anyone anywhere in the world can come up with. Pat is retired from the oil and gas business living in Palestine TX making him almost a close neighbor of, moderator, Tony Wells. 

The latest copy of the magazine also included an article about building your own drone aircraft complete with camera for those of you that find those kinds of projects interesting.

I may just have to learn more electronics! So much to learn and so little time left.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes
*


----------



## bcall2043 (Mar 16, 2014)

After logging off and cleaning up the open links found this link for a free copy of the Make magazine:

http://makezine.com/free-digital-copy/

Hope you enjoy. 

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 16, 2014)

FWIW - I have been a subscriber to MAKE magazine for a number of years now and always find it interesting.

-Ron


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 19, 2014)

When you have a lot of stuff, and little cash flow, the creativity really flows. 

Sent from my H866C


----------

